#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Backup autocorrect dictionary

## nhrav

Hi, I have an extensive autocorrect dictionary that I've built over the last 12 months for my 2007 Office applications on my Vista machine.  I want to create a backup for this just in case my computer breaks.  Does anybody know the best way to back up this file?  If somebody knows what folder it might be in on my machine that might be the best way to find it and back it up.  Thanks!

----------


## martindwilson

look here
http://www.worldstart.com/tips/tips.php/3045

----------


## shg

You can edit Custom.dic with NotePad. Errant stuff usually manages to creep in from time to time.

----------


## nhrav

Thanks for hte replies both of you.  However, the Custom dictionary is different from the autocorrect dictionary.

Whenever you have a word that Office thinks is mispelled but you click "Add to dictionary," it adds it to the Custom dictionary.  What I would like to back up is my Autocorrect dictionary.  For example, this is the dictionary that would change the typed word "possibal" to "possible."  I have a lot of custom entries in my autocorrect dictionary to help me type faster (for example, "govt" -> "government") and it would be a shame to have to lose all these.  Does anybody know how I can back these up?

----------


## shg

Ah. See http://support.microsoft.com/kb/826147. May need adapting for 2007.

----------


## nhrav

Yeah, I just looked into that and it does need some adjusting since I'm using Vista/MS Office 2007.  Anybody know how to do that?

----------


## shg

If you haven't already used it, you can get free support from MS at http://support.microsoft.com/common/...kflow&rdpath=1

----------


## martindwilson

http://jay-freedman.info/

----------

